# International City



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone stayed in or around International City? What is it like? 

Is the Metro accessible easily from that area? and a good area to live?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's nowhere near a Metro station and it's an absolute dump filled with gangs, brothels, sewage and labourers sharing studio apartments between 8 people. It's cheap for a reason.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

That reminds me of early 2007 when a 1BR flat was 60K in IC, even with a horrible sewage smell...!


----------



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's nowhere near a Metro station and it's an absolute dump filled with gangs, brothels, sewage and labourers sharing studio apartments between 8 people. It's cheap for a reason.


Cool - thanks for the advice much appreciated, that's out the window then I guess marina and JBR are best places to look


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

hungrytiger86 said:


> Cool - thanks for the advice much appreciated, that's out the window then I guess marina and JBR are best places to look


I have an apartment in Al Barsha 1 that I'm pretty happy with, you might want to check for listings there. I lived in JLT previously and it wasn't too bad although the traffic made me a bit crazy.


----------



## miss_martie (Jul 24, 2012)

tootall said:


> I have an apartment in Al Barsha 1 that I'm pretty happy with, you might want to check for listings there. I lived in JLT previously and it wasn't too bad although the traffic made me a bit crazy.


Hi!
I was thinking of moving to Al Barsha when I arrive in august...hows the neighborhood?
Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

miss_martie said:


> Hi!
> I was thinking of moving to Al Barsha when I arrive in august...hows the neighborhood?
> Thanks


If you are single/just a couple, and you just need a place to stay rather than a great neighborhood for walks, its great. A bit dusty due to unused plots, otherwise very convenient in terms of amenities, taxis, proximity of Mall of Emirates. You can't step out and get to a bar from all buildings, but the Marina and the beaches are just a 10 min ride away.
The downer is that there can be a bit of traffic getting into Barsha from the Mall of Emirates end during the evening rush hour.


----------



## miss_martie (Jul 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If you are single/just a couple, and you just need a place to stay rather than a great neighborhood for walks, its great. A bit dusty due to unused plots, otherwise very convenient in terms of amenities, taxis, proximity of Mall of Emirates. You can't step out and get to a bar from all buildings, but the Marina and the beaches are just a 10 min ride away.
> The downer is that there can be a bit of traffic getting into Barsha from the Mall of Emirates end during the evening rush hour.


Sounds alright to me!I just really want to be close to work as I will be doing some night shifts as well!Thanks for your help


----------

